# [cpufreq] scaling_min_freq anormalement élevé (Résolu)

## blorent

Bonjour à tous,

je travaille sur un portable (Intel Celeron 2.5GHz), sur lequel j'ai récemment installé Arch Linux (je sais c'est la saison...) après quelques années sous Gentoo.

J'utilise le frequency scaling avec cpufreq.  Sous Gentoo pas de souci, je pouvais descendre jusque 800Mhz sans problème et remonter à 2.5GHz.  Par contre sur Arch la valeur de scaling_min_freq (et de cpu_min_freq) est de 2187500, soit 2.1GHz!

D'où pourrait venir ce problème selon vous? Configuration du kernel? j'ai cherché dans la configuration de cpufreq mais je n'ai rien trouvé.

[/i]J'aimerais bien que mon pc retrouve une autonomie en heures plutôt qu'en mètres....

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

(j'ai déjà posé la question sur les forums d'ArchLinux c'est loin d'être aussi réactif et efficace...)

----------

## AgentMat

Verifie que tu n as selectionne que le support pour ton processeur dans la section cpu frequency scaling de ton kernel.

----------

## blorent

Ce n'était pas le cas, mais ça n'a rien changé de le corriger...

D'autres idées?

----------

## lmarcini

 *blorent wrote:*   

> Ce n'était pas le cas, mais ça n'a rien changé de le corriger...
> 
> D'autres idées?

 

Retourner sous Gentoo ? OK, je sors et je n'oublie pas mon parapluie car il fait un peu humide aujourd'hui...  :Wink: 

----------

## blorent

j'y ai pensé... mais je n'aime pas rester sur un échec    :Wink: 

EDIT : j'ai juste changé de smiley final...

----------

## blorent

pas d'autres idées?

----------

## blorent

j'ai essayé en mettant p4-clockmod en module et en le lançant après démarrage, toujours pas moyen de descendre plus bas que 2.1GHz.  Ca peut changer quelquechose le "gouverneur" par défaut?

personne ne voit comment je pourrais changer cette valeur?

----------

## apocryphe

echo ondemand > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor

----------

## blorent

En fait le problème n'est pas de moduler la vitesse, ça ça fonctionne très bien, le problème c'est que je n'ai le choix qu'entre 2,1 et 2,5GHz... (ce qui est un peu restrictif)

----------

## dapsaille

il me semble que ca peut se modifier dans les sources du kernel directement ou dans un fichier de conf ...

 Recherche dans les forums US j'ai déja taté le machin y'as un moment .. me souvient plus

Edit= Mon dieu que je suis vulgaire   :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

 *blorent wrote:*   

> En fait le problème n'est pas de moduler la vitesse, ça ça fonctionne très bien, le problème c'est que je n'ai le choix qu'entre 2,1 et 2,5GHz... (ce qui est un peu restrictif)

 

'alute 

jette un oeil sait-on jamais que tu trouves ton bonheur dans le pré  ^^

m'est avis que la punition sera la même    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## blorent

ok, c'est semi bonne nouvelle ça!

pour ma part je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes avec mon processeur avant non plus, est-ce que tu as eu des retours négatifs de cette opération?

je n'ai jamais vraiment trifouillé aux sources du noyau donc tu pourrais me détailler un peu ce que tu as fait?

tu as juste effacé le Errata Workaround?

----------

## blorent

C'est bon, j'y suis arrivé tout seul comme un grand   :Razz: 

Ca marche nickel, merci beaucoup!

----------

## boozo

mais de rien grand

(n'en ai pas douté un seul instant que tu allais t'en tirer tout seul... le tout est d'être sur une piste  :Wink:  )

en revanche essaye de prendre le temps de regarder plus en profondeur dans les specs de ton processeurs... histoire d'être certain que ton modèle a bien subit les mêmes s/restrictions/sabotages que le mien pour des raisons pas trop nocives qd m^

----------

